# I have to reduce my birds:(



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

My family recently recieved some really bad news health wise. Looks like we are going to have some very expensive medical bills in the near future. My wife and I decided that getting rid of all the birds probably wouldnt be the best thing but I need to cut way back. Most of the birds are priced to move===anywhere from 50 to 200 with most in the 100$ range. I think I will have about a dozen birds for sale. Rather than post all the pics and ped info, I think most of you know what I have from my website. If you are interested in anything shoot me an email or PM and we can make a deal.....Thank You!!

[email protected]
www.southtownracers.com


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope things work out for you and your family best of luck to you


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

matt, sorry to hear you have bad news, over the past few years I have had many obstacles, my dad passing and my house flooding from hurrricane Katrina. Believe me God and the pigeons were the main things that got me through it . Good luck to you and your family, I hope everything works out for you...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Good luck with both the health issues, and with your sale. Please know we will all be thinking about your family. Stay strong!

Dave


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

SouthTown Racers said:


> My family recently recieved some really bad news health wise. Looks like we are going to have some very expensive medical bills in the near future. My wife and I decided that getting rid of all the birds probably wouldnt be the best thing but I need to cut way back. Most of the birds are priced to move===anywhere from 50 to 200 with most in the 100$ range. I think I will have about a dozen birds for sale. Rather than post all the pics and ped info, I think most of you know what I have from my website. If you are interested in anything shoot me an email or PM and we can make a deal.....Thank You!!
> 
> [email protected]
> www.southtownracers.com


You and yours will be in our prayers and thoughts!

Lawman


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Matt:

I hope everything works out for you. Keep the faith. Thoughts and prayers out to you. 

God Bless

Steve


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Keep your head up Matt if you need anything you know you can always give me call!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope things work out for you & your family.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that buddy. Hoping for the best.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everybody!! My family and I will end up being OK, but we do have a bumpy road ahead for a while.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

"One Day at a Time" Matt......May the Lord be with you and the family....Alamo


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep the faith, and good luck with the sale.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Best wishes Matt. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Jim


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you everybody for all the kind thoughts It really pains me to let some of these birds go, but I have to get my flock down to a size that takes less time to breed and manage overall. Im still going to attempt to breed and race a small YB team this year, but on a smaller scale. Here are some of the birds that I have either siblings to or offspring from. Please email or pm me if you have any questions. I can start shipping monday if you use paypal. I thought I would give my friends on here first shot before I list them at auction.....THANK YOU!!










MTP 12 2717 BB cock inbred grandson of "HOLLYWOOD" on the bottom and a double Ggson of "SURE BET" on the top!! He is AWESOME!! $250










VITA KING 08 2267 BB cock inbred "GOLDEN MATTENS" also has "TOPO" in the top of the ped $100










ARPU 12 51510 BBSPL Hen all Carey Tilson!! "CODE BLUE x HOLLY" in the ped twice!! Rally Nice!! $150


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

VITA KING 09 2818 BB Hen Inbred granddaughter of "HOLLYWOOD" on bottom and has "TOPO" on the top of the ped!! $150










GSR 10 0544 BB hen Inbred granddaughter of "HOLLYWOOD" on the bottom and "PRESIDENT" & "SURE BET" on the top!! She is way way nicer than she looks in the pic!! $200

These birds are not "extras", "culls", or "duds" they are straight out of my breeding loft


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

so i take it you wont be doing Yb kits this year?


----------

